# On the news...........cold water



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

I saw street hawkers with their filled ice chests selling cold bottled water for a buck outside the ball park in Philly. That might work outside the fairgrounds or softball fields, beaches or anywhere in the hot parts of the country. Your cost would be abt 10 cents a bottle plus your ice.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Unless a vendor's license is required. Not sure about the Philly situation might be like NYC and knock offs (purses/wallets) were it's a very move able sale.
Be careful because if say your selling refreshingly cold water outside the fair then the vendors inside just might send carnies out to find you. Often they have o pay a % of their take to the fair.

One of hubby's cousins bought a Hot Dog stand that is a trailer. It's not enclosed so he stands out in the elements has a big umbrella. He brought it to last year's Christmas in July family party that my MIL hosts. He had just completed the food service handlers class that the county requires.
His plan was to advertise for parties & local corporate events and to do fundraising. This would be a side biz.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Can bottled water really be obtained for $.10 a bottle?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

The one and only time I have ever _paid_ for water was at a vending machine outside the state fair. After consuming every possible deep-fried-on-a-stick, and a gallon of weak beer there was nothing I wanted more than a cold drink of water!


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Ken Scharabok said:


> Can bottled water really be obtained for $.10 a bottle?


Off brands are often on sale at grocery and drug stores here for 2.49 a case of 24.


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

I have been buying an off brand of bottled water at WallyWorld for $3.49 for 35 bottles. Not a bad idea actually.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I went to a PGA event at Firestone in Akron some years ago. They were charging $4 for a bottle of water. Since it was a million degrees and we were walking all over the course, I bought one bottle. Then I refilled it six times at water fountains the rest of the day. I guess it was worth the $4 to avoid getting dehydrated and maybe passing out on National TV.

Nomad


----------

